# LED tvs and service center support



## angie (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a LED TV for my parents 32" (Full HD preferably).

Since my parents live in a non-metro city, I want to buy from a company which has service centers available everywhere. Otherwise if something goes wrong, it will be a big hassle.

Can the community please let me know which companies to avoid?

I think VU doesn't have service centers which is a shame.

What about other new companies like TCL?

I think LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Toshiba have large service center. Micromax as well.

Do let me know your views.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2016)

In 32 inches Full HD won't make any sense. Most reputed brands 32 incher FHD will cost you around 27k to 30k[Not considering VU, MMX, Intex etc]

Around 30k you can get 40 incher of Videocon or Philips with extended warranty if buying from local dealers.
TCL seems to be better VFM but service network & parts availability may be issues initially. 
LeEco may announce some smaller screen televisions from their stable or from Vizio line up but it may take time.

Try to check local reputed electronic stores for different brand availability & offers on extended comprehensive warranty in your area. Better stick with those available brands if service is major concern.

Getting Demo is important so take your parents along. Carry your content of all resolution. Switch to normal SD channels or content to test the tv's true picture quality. 

Brands to look out for Quality but may not get extended warranty.....
 LG[IPS panels], Samsung, Sony, Panasonic[IPS Panels]

Brands with decent quality & can expect extended warranty...
Philips & Videocon

While making my decision I found Philips[best Value for Money] & Sony rendering true colours for my liking & excellent up scaling of SD content. So I finally settled for Philips 40PFL4650 Edge LED @30k with 5yrs warranty on 29th Oct 2015.

Happy hunting !! 
I too was looking for FHD in 32 inch size but in end got 40 incher , thanks to experts of TDF.
My search started from July 2015 & ended on Oct 2015.
See here
*forum.digit.in/tvs-monitors/192797-advice-32-full-hd-hd-ready-television-best-2-channel-powered-speakers-television-use.html?highlight=


----------



## satinder (Aug 10, 2016)

angie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since my parents live in a non-metro city, I want to buy from a company which has service centers available everywhere. Otherwise if something goes wrong, it will be a big hassle.
> 
> ...


Check local dealers where your parents are.
It will give you better idea.
Samsung, Panasonic, MMX are big players but it depends on location also.

TCL has not much in small cities.


----------



## angie (Aug 11, 2016)

sandynator said:


> In 32 inches Full HD won't make any sense. Most reputed brands 32 incher FHD will cost you around 27k to 30k[Not considering VU, MMX, Intex etc]
> 
> Around 30k you can get 40 incher of Videocon or Philips with extended warranty if buying from local dealers.
> TCL seems to be better VFM but service network & parts availability may be issues initially.
> ...



Thanks, that helps a lot.

I will jump for a 5 year warranty offer !


----------



## sandynator (Aug 11, 2016)

angie said:


> Thanks, that helps a lot.
> 
> I will jump for a 5 year warranty offer !



I doubt about  philips 5 yrs warranty but you can surly expect 3 yrs from philips & videocon.
Try to get demo of videocon liquid luminuous model if get a chance.

Decent picture quality except viewing angle & better to go for Direct led. It may not be good looking but picture quality will not be washed off if viewing from wider angles.

For best quality get IPS from LG, Panasonic[has amazing brightness but poor upscaling of SD content ] Or even Hitachi, Samsung PLS panel tvs


----------



## angie (Aug 12, 2016)

sandynator said:


> I doubt about  philips 5 yrs warranty but you can surly expect 3 yrs from philips & videocon.
> Try to get demo of videocon liquid luminuous model if get a chance.
> 
> Decent picture quality except viewing angle & better to go for Direct led. It may not be good looking but picture quality will not be washed off if viewing from wider angles.
> ...



Yes, IPS would be my preferred choice. I need to go to the stores first and take a stock of what is available there, only then I will start looking for reviews.


----------

